# Screen led?



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

I gotta question does the Verizon version of the i500 have a screen led like most other androids because mine doesn't ever and my gfs neither

sent from I500 on Codename Nightly


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

It does not have a notification light, that's what BLN is for.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

knivesout said:


> It does not have a notification light, that's what BLN is for.


what is this bln you speak of?


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

It makes the soft keys light up when you get a notification or something. It acts similarly to phones that do have an led on them. You need a kernel that supports it, if you want to use it.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe this rom does not sure lol

sent from I500 on codename


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

if your softkeys (menu, home, back, and search at the bottom) light up when you receive a message, then you have bln.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

sageDieu said:


> if your softkeys (menu, home, back, and search at the bottom) light up when you receive a message, then you have bln.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


i do lol thank you


----------

